#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Eindelijk: het geminachte Riffijns bestaat nu echt

## Revisor

*Eindelijk: het geminachte Riffijns bestaat nu echt*

Taal Het Riffijns Berber, de moedertaal van veel Nederlandse Marokkanen, werd nooit serieus genomen. Pas nu is er een grammatica van verschenen.

Berthold van Maris 4 december 2020

*Khalid Mourigh* is medesamensteller van de grammatica van het Riffijns. Foto Dieuwertje Bravenboer

_Khalid Mourigh verzorgt soms colleges aan de Universiteit Leiden. Mourigh heeft twee grammaticas over het Berber op zijn naam staan (waarvan een samen met Maarten Kossmann). Hij deed ook onderzoek naar straattaal en geeft regelmatig lezingen over dit onderwerp. In februari verschijnt van zijn hand een non-fictieboek, over het bijzondere leven van zijn opa, een van de eerste Marokkaanse gastarbeiders: De gast uit het Rifgebergte (uitgeverij Cossee)._

Eind jaren zestig kwamen de eerste Marokkanen naar Nederland. Daarna duurde het zestig jaar voordat er een boek verscheen waarin wordt uitgelegd hoe de taal die de meeste Marokkaanse Nederlanders van huis uit spreken, de Riffijnse variant van het Berber, grammaticaal in elkaar steekt. Dit boek, _An introduction to Tarafiyt Berber_, is in Duitsland uitgegeven (Ugarit-Verlag) en werd door twee Nederlanders samengesteld: Khalid Mourigh en Maarten Kossmann.

In Marokko zelf is zon boek nog nooit verschenen. Daar vond men het Riffijns tot voor kort maar een onbeduidende, irrelevante taal.

Hoeveel sprekers heeft deze taal in Nederland? Goeie vraag, zegt Khalid Mourigh op een terrasje in Leiden. Dat weet niemand. Begin jaren tachtig is er ooit onderzoek naar gedaan. Toen bleek dat 70 tot 80 procent van de Marokkanen in Nederland Riffijns sprak. Dat percentage wordt sindsdien altijd aangehouden.

Er zijn inmiddels 400.000 Marokkaanse Nederlanders. Waarvan er dus rond de 300.000 Riffijns spreken? Nou nee, het aantal is natuurlijk lager, want voor de jongere generatie is het Nederlands vaak de belangrijkste taal geworden. Wat niet wegneemt dat zij nog altijd in hun directe omgeving te maken hebben met het Riffijns en dat dus ook, goed of minder goed, verstaan of beheersen.

Ter vergelijking: 450.000 Nederlanders spreken Fries, waarvan 350.000 als moedertaal. De aantallen voor het Riffijns liggen wat lager, maar ook weer niet zo heel veel lager. Het Riffijns is voor Nederland dus zeker geen onbeduidende taal.

Hoe zit dat met Mourigh zelf? Is het Riffijns zijn moedertaal? Het is in ieder geval de eerste taal die ik als kind heb gehoord. Maar ik denk dat ik ook veel Nederlands heb gehoord als kind.

Dus eigenlijk heeft hij twee moedertalen. Zo zou je het kunnen zien. We spraken allebei de talen thuis. Dat ging voortdurend heen en weer. Mijn moeder is op jonge leeftijd naar Nederland gekomen. Ze heeft hier op de middelbare school gezeten en sprak heel vaak Nederlands met ons. Mijn vader was begin twintig toen hij naar Nederland kwam. Die sprak vooral Berber. Voor zover ik me kan herinneren, sprak ik zelf meestal Nederlands, als het kon. Maar bij familie werd het vaak Berber.

In Marokko vindt men over het algemeen dat Arabisch en Frans de echte talen van het land zijn. Berber, ach ja, dat wordt wel gesproken, maar niet geschreven, en tot voor kort ook helemaal niet in het onderwijs gebruikt.
*
Keihard en onverbiddelijk*

Als Mourigh andere Marokkanen in Nederland vertelde dat hij werkte aan een grammatica van het Riffijns Berber, was de reactie soms: het Berber heeft geen grammatica. Mijn tante, die meestal Nederlands spreekt, maar daarnaast ook vloeiend Berber, zei zelfs: het Berber bestaat niet echt. Ik denk dat ze daarmee bedoelde dat het niet geschreven wordt.

De gedachte dat een taal die niet geschreven wordt, geen grammatica heeft, is natuurlijk onzin. Iedere taal heeft, geschreven of niet, een keiharde, onverbiddelijke grammatica.

Een van de problemen bij het schrijven van deze grammatica was dat Mourigh en Kossmann moesten kiezen voor n van de dialecten van het Riffijns. Er is geen standaardtaal, geen Algemeen Beschaafd Riffijns, er zijn alleen dialecten. De keuze viel, niet heel verrassend, op het meest invloedrijke dialect: dat van de stad Nador  toevallig ook de variant waarmee Mourigh zelf opgroeide.
*
Gecheckt bij familieleden*

Daarmee kun je je overal in de Rif verstaanbaar maken. Er zijn allerlei andere dialecten, maar die zijn allemaal onderling verstaanbaar. Zeker als je vertrouwd bent met andere dialecten, als je die al vaker gehoord hebt. Zo werkt dat. In Nederland bestaan die dialectverschillen natuurlijk ook nog. Na een of twee zinnen weet je al waar iemand vandaan komt, uit welke regio. Bepaalde woorden, een bepaalde intonatie.

Mourigh heeft sommige voorbeeldzinnen die hij in de grammatica geeft gecheckt bij familieleden. Niet in Marokko, maar gewoon hier, in Nederland. Ik viel ze er af en toe over lastig. Kan dit? Kun je dit zeggen? Dat vonden ze wel leuk. Al moest het ook niet te lang duren natuurlijk.

Als je als taalkundige naar je moedertaal kijkt, welke dingen ontdek je dan? Heel veel natuurlijk. Bepaalde structuren die in zon taal zitten, waar je als spreker niet bij stilstaat. Bijvoorbeeld de meervouden van zelfstandige naamwoorden. Daar zitten zo ontzettend veel verschillende patronen in.

Terwijl het Nederlands twee grote meervoudspatronen heeft (meervouden op -en en op -s) en een paar kleine patronen (zoals -eren en -ae), heeft het Riffijns tientallen patronen. Het maakt daarbij gebruik van uitgangen, maar ook van voorvoegsels en klinkerveranderingen.
*
Elegante klinkerverandering*

Het meervoud van _dad_ (vinger) is _idudan_: dat heeft de uitgang -an, en daarnaast een voorvoegsel (i-) en ook nog eens een elegante klinkerverandering: de a van dad wordt u in idudan.

Andere zelfstandige naamwoorden doen dit weer helemaal anders. Steen is _azru_, stenen _izra_. Ezel is _agyur_, ezels _igyar_. _Ur_ is hart, _urawen_ harten.

Interessant h. En ja, dan begrijp je ook opeens waarom veel mensen in Nederland daar moeite mee hebben. Je moet van ieder woord het meervoud kennen, je kunt het niet zomaar zelf verzinnen.

Uit een onderzoek dat twintig jaar geleden in Nederland gedaan werd bleek dat toen al veel Marokkaans-Nederlandse kinderen die meervoudsvormen niet goed beheersten. Ze gebruikten vaak het enkelvoud als meervoud. Of ze gebruikten de meest voorkomende meervoudsuitgang voor lle woorden. Het normale meervoud van _aghyur_ (ezel) is _ighyar_. Maar in Nederland hoor je ook wel: _ighyaren_.
*
Veel gesmokkeld*

Ook heel apart is dat zelfstandige naamwoorden twee vormen kunnen aannemen, afhankelijk van hoe ze gebruikt worden in de zin. Het woord voor man heeft deze twee vormen: _aayaz_ en _waayaz_. Als het als onderwerp vr het werkwoord staat is het aayaz, n het werkwoord waayaz. Maar als lijdend voorwerp is het altijd aayaz. En na voorzetsels bijna altijd waayaz. Ga er maar aan staan. Ook hier wordt door Marokkaanse Nederlanders veel gesmokkeld. Er zijn jonge Marokkanen die alleen nog de vorm aayaz gebruiken.

Mourigh schreef al eerder een grammatica. Maar toen van een Berbertaal die hij zelf niet sprak: het Ghomara Berber. Hij deed daarvoor veldwerk in een heel afgeleden gebied in Marokko: een stuk of tien dorpen, ver van de handelswegen, ingesloten in de bergen. Een taaleilandje, dat steeds verder krimpt. Er was maar n artikel ooit over gepubliceerd, in 1929.

Ze zijn daar vrij achterdochtig. De meeste mensen hebben issues met de overheid, omdat het kleine wietboeren zijn. Dus als je daar aankomt als buitenstaander moeten ze wel even de kat uit de boom kijken.

Hun eerste reactie was: wij haten deze taal, wat moet jij ermee?
Khalid Mourigh 
Ik moest me eerst melden bij de kad, de locale gouverneur, de baas van dat gebied zeg maar, om toestemming te vragen. Ieder dorp heeft een dorpshoofd. De dorpshoofden gaan iedere week naar de markt, en dan gaan ze ook altijd naar de kad, om te vertellen hoe het gaat in het dorp. Nou, hij wees gewoon iemand aan, die mij maar mee moest nemen. Ik mocht nog wel kiezen: de bergen in, of naar het strand. Toen was de keuze snel gemaakt natuurlijk.

Als ik dan, in de eerste week toen ik in dat dorp was, zei: ik kom het Berber bestuderen, dan zag ik hoe de mensen me aankeken, met een blik van: nee hoor, de overheid heeft je gestuurd, om ons te bespioneren.
*
Gewonnen vertrouwen*

Ook in dit gebied hadden de mensen geen hoge pet op van de taal die ze onder elkaar spraken. Hun eerste reactie was: wij haten deze taal, wat moet jij ermee?

Hten?! Ja, dat zeiden ze. Of ze zeiden: dit is alleen maar iets dat wij onder elkaar gebruiken, het is verder niet interessant. Maar gaandeweg wist Mourigh het vertrouwen te winnen. Ik begon met woorden te vragen. Na een week of drie kwamen we bij het woord vertrouwen. Toen zeiden ze tegen me: ja, nu vertrouwen we je. Toen wisten ze zeker dat ik geen andere intenties had.

Ik was vorig jaar nog in dat dorp. Dan kwam ik wel eens mensen tegen die ik niet kende. Als ik dan Ghomara Berber sprak, keken ze me een halve minuut aan. Je zag ze denken: wie is dat, dat moet iemand uit het dorp zijn, maar ik ken hem niet, hoe kan dat? Ze kunnen zich niet voorstellen dat een buitenstaander hun taal spreekt.

Terug naar de grammatica van het Riffijns. Hoe komt het dat die door twee Nederlanders is geschreven? Waarom doen ze dit in Marokko niet zelf? Er is in de jaren zeventig in Marokko iemand gepromoveerd op de grammatica van het Riffijns, maar het proefschrift is nooit gepubliceerd. En Maarten Kossmann heeft al eerder een boek over het Oostelijke Riffijns geschreven, in het Frans. Dat is een variant die in Nederland maar door een kleine minderheid gesproken wordt, waarvan er toevallig vrij veel in Leiden wonen.

In Marokko is het Riffijns de moedertaal van anderhalf tot twee miljoen mensen. Net als in Nederland is ook daar niet helemaal duidelijk hoeveel sprekers er precies zijn. De laatste twintig jaar is er in Marokko wat meer aandacht voor het Berber. Er is nu een Institut Royal de la Culture Amazighe: een Koninklijk Instituut voor de Berbercultuur. Dat zorgt voor didactisch materiaal dat op de scholen gebruikt kan worden. Ze hebben daarvoor een soort standaard-Berber gecreerd.

Dat standaard-Berber is een niet bestaande taal. In Marokko worden naast het Riffijns nog twee andere Berbertalen gesproken: het Berber van de Midden-Atlas, en het Berber van het Zuiden van Marokko. Die talen zijn onderling niet verstaanbaar. Een Berber uit de Rif en een Berber uit het Zuiden kunnen elkaar niet verstaan.

Toch is nu uit die drie talen n standaardtaal in elkaar geknutseld. Een soort Algemeen Marokkaans Berber, dat door niemand gesproken wordt. Mourigh: Daar zit als ideologie achter: een eenheid creren. Misschien is het idee goed. Maar de uitvoering ervan is niet professioneel. Het onderwijs op school beperkt zich op veel plaatsen tot een half uurtje in de week liedjes zingen of zo. Het onderwijsmateriaal is niet afdoende. En het wordt vaak onderwezen door Arabischtalige docenten. Dus het is een chaos.

----------


## Revisor

*Verzonnen woorden*

Sinds enige tijd is het Berber in Marokko ook aanwezig in het straatbeeld, in de vorm van een eigen schrift, dat Tifinagh wordt genoemd. „Als je in Marokko rondloopt zie je op alle overheidsgebouwen ook dat Berberschrift. Bijvoorbeeld: het Instituut voor de Volksgezondheid. Dat staat er dan drietalig op. In het Arabisch, het Frans, en in het Berber.

En vaak, als je al die drie talen kunt lezen, begrijp je het Arabisch, en je begrijpt het Frans, maar het Berber begrijp je dan niet omdat het verzonnen woorden zijn. En soms is dat Berber gewoon het Arabisch, maar dan geschreven in het Berberschrift.”

Dankzij de sociale media wordt er nu ook informeel wat meer in het Riffijns geschreven. „Meestal in een zelf verzonnen spelling, die per land verschilt: een Marokkaanse Spanjaard spelt anders dan een Marokkaanse Nederlander. Maar toch kunnen mensen elkaar begrijpen.”

Er is zelfs een kleine literaire productie in het Riffijns. Mourigh heeft een online winkeltje opgezet waar meestal in eigen beheer uitgegeven literatuur kan worden aangeschaft: pozie, korte verhalen, memoires, en zelfs een enkele roman. Al die boekjes en boeken samen vullen nu driekwart boekenplank.

Als Mourigh een lezing geeft over het Riffijns zegt hij wel eens, over die literatuur: „Er zijn nu meer mensen die Riffijns schrijven dan mensen die Riffijns lezen.”

*Riffijns Een taal met zeven namen
*


*Berber – Berbers – Tamazight – Riffijns – Tarifit – Tarifest – Marokkaans
*
Het Berber wordt in wat minder formeel Nederlands ook vaak Berbers (met een s dus) genoemd. In Marokko zelf worden alle Berbervarianten Tamazight genoemd. De Riffijnse variant heet daar Tarifit: daar zit het woordje Rif in. In het dialect van Nador wordt dat: Tarifesjt. Je kunt dat letterlijk vertalen als: Riffijns.

*Marokkaanse Nederlanders* noemen de taal die ze spreken ook wel Marokkaans, maar die term wordt zowel voor het Berber gebruikt als voor het Marokkaans-Arabisch.
*
Het Berber is strikt genomen geen taal, maar een taalfamilie.* Berbertalen vind je in Marokko en Algerije. En ook in de Sahara en de Sahel (het Toeareg). Verder zijn er nog wat kleine Berbertaaleilandjes in Libi en Egypte.

De Berbertaalfamilie behoort tot de grote familie van de Afro-Aziatische talen, waartoe ook de Semitische talen (Arabisch en Hebreeuws) behoren. Maar de Berbertalen zijn maar heel in de verte verwant aan het Arabisch. Het verschil tussen Berber en Arabisch is nog groter dan het verschil tussen Nederlands en Russisch.
*
Ooit werd in het grootste deel van Noord-Afrika Berber gesproken.* Toen het Arabisch zich daar verbreidde, hield het Berber alleen nog stand in afgelegen gebieden: in de bergen, in de woestijn.

_Correctie (7-12-2020): In de landkaart waren de landen Tsjaad en Niger per abuis omgewisseld. Dat is aangepast. 


_https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2020/12/04...-echt-a4022586

----------


## Revisor

*History : The first grammar book for Riffian Tamazight was written by a Spanish missionary*

*By the end of the 19th century, Spanish religious men in Morocco started to show interest in learning the Amazigh language, especially in the Rif region. The best example in this case is Pedro Hilarion Sarrionandia, a Franciscan priest who traveled to Morocco in an African mission. During his twenty-year stay in the Kingdom, he wrote a grammatical book for the Riffian language and a Spanish-Riffian dictionary.*

17/11/2017 12h40


Pedro Hilarion Sarrionandia./Ph. DR

The first Amazigh language grammar book for the Riffians was written by a Basque priest, Pedro Hilarin Sarrionandia. The book saw light in 1905 during a Franciscan missionary in the region. Sarrionandia’s first contact with northern Morocco began in 1892, when he was a 27-year-old priest sent to the Order of Convent in Tetouan. During his stay, he learned Arabic, and then switched to the Amazigh language.

Unlike the Arabic language, used in public institutions, Koranic schools and universities, that of the Riffians was part of the oral heritage of the Kingdom with few written texts. A fact that shocked the young priest who used to learn grammar in books.

Fortunately, this obstacle did not prevent Pedro from advancing in learning the Amazigh language. On the contrary, it was encouraging to him that he attempted to create a record for the language’s grammar. The priest dedicated several hours of his days to this new mission all while having a close contact with locals. With the knowledge he accumulated, while staying in Morocco, he started writing his first essays.
*
A grammar book for Tamazight*

In 1901, authorized by the Spanish authorities, he entered Melilla to publish his work. After a four-year delay caused by the political situation, his book The grammar of the Riffian language was finally published in Tangier in 1905.

Pedro Hilarion Sarrionandia’s wish to know more and expand his learning of the Amazigh language led him to Essaouira in June 1910 to study the local dialect of the region. A challenge he was ready to deal with, especially after his book was severely criticized by Ren Basset, a French author who wrote Berber Tales in 1887.

His trip to Essaouira lasted until November 1912, when the two French and Spanish protectorates were signed. These political changes that emerged in Morocco pushed him to ask his superiors to put an end to his mission in the Kingdom. A year later he was sent to a convent in Seville where he planned to fully devote himself to the Amazigh Grammar.

*A dream that came to an end
*
Unfortunately, the priest’s dream shortly came to an end. Pedro Hilarion Sarrionandia died in 1913, in his hometown, Garai in the Basque Country, following a tragic accident. Only 48 years old, the priest’s plans were suspended but his book survived.

On 17 of November, Garai, the hometown of Pedro Hilarin Sarrionandia, commemorates his death, paying tribute to the author of the first Riffian grammar book.

.................................................. .................................................. ..........................
*A grammar book for Tachelhite*
Long before the arrival of Pedro Hilarin Sarrionandia in northern Morocco, another Spanish priest became interested in the Tachelhite variant of the Amazigh language. It is the Franciscan priest Jos Maria Lerchundi (1836-1896). In 1861, he moved to Morocco and never left back to Spain. He worked for years in Tangier where he is buried now. In 1892, he wrote a book on the Amazigh grammar.
.................................................. .................................................. ............................


https://en.yabiladi.com/articles/det...k-riffian.html






.

----------


## Revisor

Zeer interessante interview met dr. Maarten Kossmann, de Nederlandse specialist in het Tamazight.

----------


## SportFreak

Het sterft langzaam uit

----------


## Revisor

> Het sterft langzaam uit


*Education*

*Lycee Descartes Implements Amazigh Language, Culture into Curriculum*

Morocco has continued to integrate Amazigh culture and language into society through Tamazight television broadcasts and new Amazigh-related curriculum in schools.

Michael Sauers

June 30, 2021 11:54 a.m.

Lycee Descartes located in Rabat's Agdal Quarter

Rabat - The Royal Institute of Amazigh Culture (IRCAM) partnered with Rabat’s French high school, Lycee Descartes, on Tuesday to celebrate the implementation of Amazigh language and culture into the school’s curriculum.

The inaugural ceremony allowed students to share their insight on the new linguistic and cultural opportunities that the IRCAM’s presence will provide the school.

The IRCAM’s director, Ahmed Boukous, spoke on the importance of the partnership between the cultural center and a prominent international school for Moroccan pupils. 

“Next year, we will do everything to ensure that this experience of teaching the Amazigh language is deepened,” Boukous stated, noting the end of the current school year and the prospects of the coming school year.

Boukous added that, “We also believe that there is cultural awareness work to be done in the direction of the teaching staff of the Lyce Descartes because this allows expatriate teachers to better understand their new cultural and linguistic reality.”

The kingdom has continued to promote the incorporation of the Amazigh language and culture into society. In 2011, the Parliament proposed the recognition of Tamazight as an official language in Morocco. As of 2019, the government recognized the language as an official language alongside Arabic and French.

The government has continued to implement the language into government documents, public buildings, and even elementary schools.

In response to the IRCAM’s partnership with Lycee Descartes, the French embassy’s Deputy Cultural Advisor, Bruno Eldin, said the partnership “"illustrates the will of French establishments in Morocco to be part of their mission of sharing and intercultural dialogue with Morocco.”

"One of the major challenges of this development is to have teachers trained and competent to teach Amazigh to students in French schools,” Eldin added.

The 2021-2022 school year will begin on September 3 and the students of Lycee Descartes will begin learning the new Amazigh curriculum alongside the other standard curriculum.


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/202...nto-curriculum

----------


## Revisor

...
30 juni 2021 - 17:00 - Marokko

Nieuwe ontwikkelingen op het gebied van de burgerlijke stand. In een nieuw wetsontwerp betreffende de burgerlijke stand, nr. 36.21, wordt voorgesteld een nationaal elektronisch systeem en een nationaal register van de burgerlijke stand op te zetten en de Tifinagh-taal in te voeren bij het opstellen van documenten, meldt _Hespress_. Met deze nieuwe tekst, die waarschijnlijk zal worden goedgekeurd en in werking zal treden, zal de registratie en bijwerking van de burgerlijke stand (geboorte, overlijden, huwelijk, echtscheiding...) via een centraal gentegreerd digitaal systeem gebeuren.

Een portaalsite van de burgerlijke stand en een nationaal register zullen daarvoor worden opgezet. De tekst zal het pad effenen voor de elektronische uitwisseling van gegevens van de burgerlijke stand, de oprichting van het Nationaal Archief en een digitale burgerlijke en sociale identificatiecode, waarin ook is voorzien in de wetgeving betreffende het systeem voor de begunstigden van het programma voor sociale bijstand. Zodra de wet in werking treedt, zullen alle akten van de burgerlijke stand in het Arabisch worden overgenomen, met de familienamen en voornamen in het Tifinagh en Latijnse letters. De ambtenaren van de burgerlijke stand zullen verantwoordelijk zijn voor de elektronische ondertekening van de akten. Van deze gegevens kan er dan een uittreksel verkregen worden via een digitaal platform.
Wat de geboorteakten betreft, bepaalt de tekst onder meer dat eenieder een familienaam moet kiezen, die niet mag verschillen van die van zijn vader en die niet nadelig mag zijn voor de goede zeden of de openbare orde, noch een ironisch karakter mag hebben. Burgers zullen ook geen namen mogen kiezen die verband houden met een stad, dorp, stam of die samengesteld zijn, tenzij een lid van de betrokken familie aan vaderszijde onder een samengestelde naam in het bevolkingsregister is ingeschreven. Indien de gekozen familienaam "Sjerifisch" is, dan is een certificaat vereist dat is afgegeven door een Sjerifische vertegenwoordiger.
...


https://www.bladna.nl/marokko-verbie...lla,36276.html

----------


## Revisor

*Moroccan Government to ‘Integrate’ Tamazight as Official Language*

Introducing the plan, Head of Government Saad Eddine El Othmani said the Amazigh culture constitutes an indispensable aspect of Morocco’s identity.

map

Apr. 20, 2021 10:16 p.m.




Rabat - Morocco’s Permanent Inter-Ministerial Commission, which is in charge of monitoring and evaluating “the implementation of the official character of the Tamazight language,” has approved an “Integrated Government Plan for the implementation of the official character of the Tamazight language,” reported MAP, Morocco’s state media. 

The commission made the announcement earlier today at the end of its first meeting chaired by the Head of Government Saad Eddine El Othmani, according to a statement by El Othmani’s office.

During the meeting, El Othmani stressed the “special nature of this meeting, which is an essential step in the adoption of the first integrated government plan for the implementation of the official character of the Tamazight language,” MAP said.

The state media quoted the Head of Government’s office’s statement as saying that the “plan is a clear and harmonious roadmap for all government departments in the years to come.”

This session, El Othmani said, was the culmination of years of a “constructive” national debate on the cultural and linguistic diversity of the Moroccan society.

He also hailed King Mohammed VI’s personal commitment to preserving Morocco’s rich and diverse cultural heritage. 

Quoting Morocco’s largely progressive 2011 constitution, El Othmani spoke of his government’s determination to effectively implement the provisions of the document. 

The Head of Government also recalled that the constitution recognizes “Tamazight as one of Morocco’s official languages alongside Arabic.”

The Amazigh cultural heritage constitutes a rich and indispensable component of the Moroccan identity, he argued.


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/202...icial-language

----------


## Revisor

*Elementary School Students To Study Amazigh Language Next Year*

Morocco aims to remove existing barriers with its Amazigh population by teaching the Tamazight language in elementary schools nationwide.

Sanae Alouazen

Jan. 28, 2021 4:43 p.m.



Morocco’s ministry of national education has announced a new draft curriculum to teach the Amazigh language in the county’s elementary schools.

The project is a collaboration between the education ministry and the Royal Institute of Amazigh Culture (IRCAM.) The proposal will next be reviewed by inspectors and teachers of the Amazigh language. The ministry is then set to develop new textbooks and to begin their nationwide distribution ahead of the next school year in 2021-2022. 

The draft curriculum for the Amazigh language is the result of r a meeting between the ministry of education and IRCAM on December 30.

At the time, IRCAM stressed the importance of including Amazigh in elementary and secondary schools. Following the meeting, the ministry of education decided to update the curriculum to include teaching the Amazigh language which would be gradually integrated into public schools.

The new pedagogical decision will accelerate Morocco’s commitment to integrate the Amazigh language in all aspects of public life.

The decision follows through on the provisions of law 26.16, relating to a series of regulations with the aim of gradually including Tamazight in Morocco’s public life. The official use of the Amazigh alphabet (Tifinagh) and language in schools is a crucial step towards reaching this ambition.
*
The Politics of Tamazight
*
In September 2020, Morocco’s Government Council adopted a draft decree on the implementation of Tifinagh in education and various public services and administrations.

The draft decree stipulates that the councils of national language and Moroccan culture, government, and education meet annually to monitor and evaluate action plans related to Tifinagh’s implementation.

Many sectors of public life have implemented strategies to integrate the Amazigh language into their services. By implementing these inclusive strategies, public institutions work to ensure equal access and participation of Morocco’s Amazigh population in public life.

The Moroccan Ministry of Justice signed an agreement in June 2020 to integrate the Amazigh language into the country’s judicial system.

Members of these communities are now able to use their mother tongue and communicate in courtrooms, which will eliminate a major barrier for them in judicial proceedings.

Morocco’s 2011 constitution recognized Tamazight as the country’s official language alongside Arabic. This recognition, which comes after decades of Amazigh activism, is the first political gesture of its kind in the country’s history.

On the occasion of the Amazigh new year Yennayer, celebrated on January 12, groups of activists and political actors have called for the official recognition of this holiday.

Activists have argued that making Yennayer a national paid holiday in Morocco is a powerful political symbol. The recognition will signal the country’s efforts to fully include its Amazigh heritage as a shared national legacy.

Morocco’s ministry of national education has announced a new draft curriculum to teach the Amazigh language in the county’s elementary schools.

The project is a collaboration between the education ministry and the Royal Institute of Amazigh Culture (IRCAM.) The proposal will next be reviewed by inspectors and teachers of the Amazigh language. The ministry is then set to develop new textbooks and to begin their nationwide distribution ahead of the next school year in 2021-2022.

The draft curriculum for the Amazigh language is the result of r a meeting between the ministry of education and IRCAM on December 30.

At the time, IRCAM stressed the importance of including Amazigh in elementary and secondary schools. Following the meeting, the ministry of education decided to update the curriculum to include teaching the Amazigh language which would be gradually integrated into public schools.

The new pedagogical decision will accelerate Morocco’s commitment to integrate the Amazigh language in all aspects of public life.

The decision follows through on the provisions of law 26.16, relating to a series of regulations with the aim of gradually including Tamazight in Morocco’s public life. The official use of the Amazigh alphabet (Tifinagh) and language in schools is a crucial step towards reaching this ambition.
*
The Politics of Tamazight
*
In September 2020, Morocco’s Government Council adopted a draft decree on the implementation of Tifinagh in education and various public services and administrations.

The draft decree stipulates that the councils of national language and Moroccan culture, government, and education meet annually to monitor and evaluate action plans related to Tifinagh’s implementation.

Many sectors of public life have implemented strategies to integrate the Amazigh language into their services. By implementing these inclusive strategies, public institutions work to ensure equal access and participation of Morocco’s Amazigh population in public life.

The Moroccan Ministry of Justice signed an agreement in June 2020 to integrate the Amazigh language into the country’s judicial system.

Members of these communities are now able to use their mother tongue and communicate in courtrooms, which will eliminate a major barrier for them in judicial proceedings.

Morocco’s 2011 constitution recognized Tamazight as the country’s official language alongside Arabic. This recognition, which comes after decades of Amazigh activism, is the first political gesture of its kind in the country’s history.

On the occasion of the Amazigh new year Yennayer, celebrated on January 12, groups of activists and political actors have called for the official recognition of this holiday.

Activists have argued that making Yennayer a national paid holiday in Morocco is a powerful political symbol. The recognition will signal the country’s efforts to fully include its Amazigh heritage as a shared national legacy.


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/202...uage-next-year

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Revisor



----------


## Revisor



----------


## Mark

en spreek je het al vloeiend Revisor? Als trotse riffijn ga ik ervan uit dat dit voor jou een eitje is

----------


## Samir75017

> 


I didn’t know there was a specific Tarifit language from Nador. I thought Tarifit = tarifit.

----------


## Revisor

> en spreek je het al vloeiend Revisor? Als trotse riffijn ga ik ervan uit dat dit voor jou een eitje is


Nee, helaas nog niet.

----------


## Revisor

> I didn’t know there was a specific Tarifit language from Nador. I thought Tarifit = tarifit.



It is not a specific language, just a dialect. Most tribes have their own dialect. The difference is mostly the use of other words (synoniemen) and the ''intonatie''. The grammer is often the same.

----------


## HaasHaas

een klein deel van de stammen die in de vorige eeuw verarabiseerd zijn qua taal spreekt het niet meer. verder is het riffijns geen dialect. onderling zijn er wat verschillen qua gebruik van woorden. kan je niet echt een dialect noemen. riffijns en taqbyliet kan je misschien een dialect noemen. als je goed luistert hoor je uiteindelijk wel dat een hoop woorden overeenkomen en versta je vrijwel alles. vooral als je er voor een langere periode woont of met een stam praat elke dag. het tariffecct zal sowieso nooit verdwijnen. het wordt juist in steeds meer europese landen gesproken door imazighen. 

goed om te lezen dat het grammaticaal steeds meer verbetert wordt. je hebt/had verschillende manieren om iets te spellen. hoop dat de franse en spaanse manier verdwijnt. en sowieso niet in het arabische geschrift.

----------


## Revisor

*Amazigh binnenkort officieel gebruikt in Marokkaans parlement*

20 november 2021 - 16:40


*
De Marokkaanse regering overweegt wettelijke bepalingen om het gebruik van het Amazigh in het parlement te formaliseren. Dit project zal worden behandeld van zodra de begrotingswet voor 2022 is aangenomen.*

Het parlement zal zich moeten voorzien van het nodige materiaal om de simultane vertolking van haar werkzaamheden vanuit het Amazigh naar het Arabisch en andersom te garanderen, meldt _Al Ahdath Al Maghrebia_.

Het parlement wenst meteen na de aanname van de begroting, apparatuur aan te schaffen voor simultane vertaling en een contract te sluiten met een gespecialiseerd bedrijf dat de vertaling van de werkzaamheden van het Amazigh naar het Arabisch en omgekeerd kan waarborgen. "Deze formule zal alle volksvertegenwoordigers in staat stellen om zich uit te drukken in hun eigen taal, de vertaling van en naar het Amazigh stelt iedereen in staat de inhoud van de toespraken te begrijpen," zeggen bronnen van de krant.

Het initiatief is in overeenstemming met de grondwet, die in artikel 5 bepaalt dat "Arabisch de officile taal van de staat is en door de regering beschermd, ontwikkeld en bevorderd wordt. Maar het Amazigh is evenzo een officile taal van de staat, als gemeenschappelijk erfgoed van alle Marokkanen zonder uitzondering," aldus de krant, die de woorden aanhaalt van de Kamervoorzitter Rachid Talbi Alami, aan het begin van de parlementaire zitting.

Tijdens het vorige mandaat werd er in 2019 een organieke wet aangenomen betreffende de officialisering van het Tamazight en het gebruik ervan in de administratie, de lokale overheden en de openbare diensten, teneinde de integratie ervan in de verschillende domeinen van het openbare leven te verzekeren.

Dit zal geleidelijk aan gebeuren, met een overgangsperiode van 15 jaar, waarna ook de bekendmaking van wet- en regelgeving in het staatsblad, in het Amazigh zal plaatsvinden. Dezelfde termijn is toegekend aan de plaatselijke autoriteiten om hun besluiten en beraadslagingen in het Tamazight te publiceren.


https://www.bladna.nl/marokko-amazig...ent,38147.html

----------


## SportFreak

> *Amazigh binnenkort officieel gebruikt in Marokkaans parlement*
> 
> 20 november 2021 - 16:40
> 
> 
> *
> De Marokkaanse regering overweegt wettelijke bepalingen om het gebruik van het Amazigh in het parlement te formaliseren. Dit project zal worden behandeld van zodra de begrotingswet voor 2022 is aangenomen.*
> 
> Het parlement zal zich moeten voorzien van het nodige materiaal om de simultane vertolking van haar werkzaamheden vanuit het Amazigh naar het Arabisch en andersom te garanderen, meldt _Al Ahdath Al Maghrebia_.
> ...



Goeie zaak ..moeten ze overal doen

----------


## Revisor

> Zeer interessante interview met dr. Maarten Kossmann, de Nederlandse specialist in het Tamazight.



Is helaas een privevideo geworden, maar ik heb een andere link gevonden:

----------


## Revisor

Hespress Politics

*Diversity of dialects disrupts real-time Amazigh translation in Moroccan parliament*

 

Khouloud Haskouri 

Saturday 18 December 2021 - 21:30

Real-time Amazigh translation in parliament is making headlines in Morocco, following a dispute between Minister of Justice, Abdellatif Ouahbi, and former Minister Mohamed Ouzine, after Ouahbi did not respond to a question asked in Amazigh.

A parliamentarian addressed the question to the Minister of Justice, who then said he “only speaks Soussi Tamazight, and does not know Atlas Tamazight.”

The occurrence renewed the deputies’ call to apply the requirement to provide interpretation to and from Amazigh during parliament’s plenary sessions.

The demand has been placed on the administration office of the two councils since the demarcation of Amazigh in the constitution back in 2011.

The main reason for not activating the requirement for simultaneous translation to and from Amazigh is due to the multitude of dialects the language has, which has left MPs undecided on which one to adopt.

Noureddine Median, head of the independent team for unity and parity in the House of Representatives, told Hespress AR that “the issue is now exploited as a political tool.”

A viable solution for Median is the adoption of translation in all dialects on broadcasts, while keeping Arabic as the main spoken language within the session.

The Akhannouch government has been adamant about fully including the language in political and administrative life. Following up on its promise to generalize the use of Amazigh in public administrations ahead of 2022, the Ministry of Digital Transition and Administrative Reform has been granted a MAD200 million budget for the project.

But the issue of dialects remains a challenge the government will need to surmount, particularly on the national level. 



https://en.hespress.com/32446-divers...arliament.html

----------


## Revisor

Hespress International

*Spanish far right party Vox protests promoting Tamazight in Melilla*

 

Basma El Atti 

Sunday 26 December 2021 - 18:30

The local deputy of Vox MelillaJ avier Da Costa said in a harsh budget debate last Thursday that it was not necessary to defend Tamazight in Melilla or allocate any funds to do so, according to El faro Melilla.

The Government of Melilla has launched in June the Amazigh Language and Culture Promoter Group, currently made up of 60 people, to promote the language and culture of the Amazigh people in the city, who represent practically half the population of Melilla.

Following the Minister of Finance, Commerce, and Employment comments on the new cultural project, the far-right party depute protested the decision, as he added, “It is not recognized in the Spanish Constitution, [Tamazight] it is recognized in the Moroccan Constitution if you want to defend it, defend it there.”

The comments of Da Costa, was followed by discomfort and other deputies’ murmurs of “what little shame!” or “respect us,” according to local media.

Yonaida Sel-lam, deputy of the Coalition for Melilla, answered the representative of Vox in the local Assembly, saying, “this language is included in the Statute of Melilla and is spoken by more than half of the population. You have branded half the population a foreigner.”

For her part, the socialist Elena Fernndez Trevio said that Vox, Da Costa’s party, has always ignored the multilingualism of Melilla, as a multicultural city.

“We have deep respect for those identities that are different and that coexist with us. The world that you draw is very small, only you can fit,” said Trevio.


https://en.hespress.com/32971-32971.html

----------


## Revisor

*Salafist Hassan el Kettani beledigt inwoners Al Hoceima*

31 december 2021 - 19:40 - Marokko



*Salafist Hassan el Kettani haalt terug de krantenkoppen. Hij noemde de mensen van Al Hoceima verdorven vanwege de vele aardbevingen die de regio onlangs hebben getroffen.
*
Voor de salafist zijn de aardbevingen een goddelijke straf. Hij noemde de bewoners van Al Hoceima verloren zondaars en zelfs dwazen, aldus het dagblad _Al Ahdath Al Maghribia_. "Aardbevingen zijn geen natuurlijk verschijnsel, maar een waarschuwing van God", schreef hij op zijn Facebook-pagina.

Hassan el Kettani moet worden berecht voor deze uitlatingen tegen de inwoners van een regio die in het koninkrijk bekend staan om hun vroomheid, aldus de krant, die erop wijst dat dit niet de eerste keer is dat de omstreden salafist een dergelijke uitspraak doet en dat salafisten in het algemeen de islam blijven verwarren met religieus extremisme.

Gelukkig worden de vrijheid van geloof en de co-existentie van religies in Marokko gerespecteerd, concludeert het medium.


https://www.bladna.nl/salafist-hassa...ima,38762.html

----------


## Revisor

*Het verhaal van Abdelkrim*

*Vandaag 22:55 - Seizoen 1 Afl. 1 - Het verhaal van Abdelkrim*

Karim Amghar spreekt verschillende mensen die hem meer kunnen vertellen over het belang van een Amazigh-identiteit. Zo gaat hij in gesprek met schrijfster Sietse de Boer, taalwetenschapper Khalid Mourigh, zijn voetbalmaatjes en zijn dochter Hajar. Karim wil antwoord op de vraag of het wel verstandig is om zich te verdiepen en vast te houden aan een taal en cultuur die dreigt te verdwijnen.

Hier te zien:

Het verhaal van Abdelkrim gemist? Start met kijken op NPO Start

----------


## Revisor

Er is kritiek op de uitzending gekomen van zaken die niet kloppen.

Er wordt bijvoorbeeld beweert dat Abdelkrim in Salamanca heeft gestudeert. Dat klopt niet. Ook wordt er gezegd dat in de jaren 80 een burgeroorlog woedde in de Rif. Ook dat klopt niet. Er was niet specifiek een burgeroorlog gaande in de Rif. Dat waren protesten die in het heel Marokko plaatsvonden vanwege de verhoging van meel en/of broodprijzen. De protesten werden hardhandig met militairen neergeslagen. Veel doden zijn er bijvoorbeeld in Tetouan gevallen. 

Zo zijn er nog een paar foutjes.

----------


## Revisor

*VS gaat helpen met restauratie ‘Amazigh piramide’*

2021-12-31
 

De Amerikaanse ambassade in Algiers kondigde de lancering aan van een project van $ 175.000 voor de restauratie van de Madghacen Mausoleum.

Volgens de Amerikaanse ambassade maakt het project deel uit een groter partnerschap met het Algerijnse ministerie van Cultuur en Kunst voor cultuurbehoud en antiplundering.

Madghacen , ook gespeld als Medracen of Medghassen, is een koninklijke mausoleum van de koningen van het Amazigh koninkrijk Numidia/Numidi. Het monument ligt in de buurt van de stad Batna in de Aures.

Volgens Ibn Khaldoun werd het mausoleum vernoemd naar de Amazigh koning Madghis, voorouder van Zenata, Ait Ifran (Banu Ifran), Imgharen (Maghrawa), Ait Mrin (Meriniden), Ait Zian (Zianiden) en Ait Wattas (Wattasiden). Aan de hand van deze informatie is Madghis ook de voorouder van de Riffijnen in centraal en het oosten van Arif.

De elfde-eeuwse Andalusische historicus al-Bakri noemde het monument in zijn beschrijving van Noord-Afrika. Hij zegt dat Madghis de koning van het land was en dat in het verleden verschillende pogingen werden gedaan om het mausoleum te vernietigen. Al-Bakri sprak ook over de prachtige inscripties die de mausoleum sierden.




https://arifnews.com/news/vs-gaat-he...zigh-piramide/

----------


## Revisor

*The Officialization of Amazigh Still Faces Many Obstacles*

Despite being enshrined in the constitution 11 years ago, activists say the integration is going at a sluggish pace.
*
Oussama Aamari* June 07, 2022 1:38 p.m.


Activists criticize the government's integration of Amazigh as inadequate and nothing more than an afterthought

Rabat - A new *report* by the National Federation of Amazigh Associations (FNAA) has outlined the difficulties facing the Amazigh language’s integration as an official language in Morocco’s government and schools.

Despite being enshrined in the Moroccan constitution as an official language 11 years ago, the officialization of Tamazight has been much slower than necessary, FNAA said.

In the education field, the federation yet again decried the pace of the integration process, noting that only two years are left until the official deadline to start teaching the Amazigh language across all levels of public schooling.

Tamazight teachers continue to face systemic issues and discrimination, with didactic training for them being often put on hold, the federation said. This “points to an active threat to the contents and victories of the 2011 constitution,” noted FNAA’s report.

It also mentioned the Ministry of Education inflating the numbers of students enrolled in Amazigh language programs, and insisted that Moroccans residing abroad are not receiving adequate access to the education.

While acknowledging efforts toward the media integration and usage of the language, the FNAA said they remain inadequate. As a result, it argued, Tamazight continues to be treated more as a dialect than a standalone language.

The report also decries that productions in the Amazigh language continue to be underfunded and understaffed compared to those in Arabic.

The institutional implementation of the language has been similarly lagging, FNAA added, pointing out that most implementations have been purely superficial and not as wide.

For the federation, *Tamazight* must be used in an equal capacity to Arabic and French, and not relegated to being an afterthought that is only fit for translating official documents.

Morocco’s new government, elected in October of 2021, and led by Aziz Akhannouch, has *vowed* to make the integration of the language a priority, and to achieve the goals set by the 2011 constitution as soon as possible. 

But FNAA’s report insisted the government should expedite the process of officializing the language. Such a push, it concluded, would help preserve a crucial part of the country’s history and cultural fabric, while also allowing Moroccans to put their Amazigh knowledge to use in professional and official capacities.


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/202...many-obstacles

----------


## Revisor

Hespress Politics


*Amazigh World Congress accuses government of maintaining status quo racism*

 

*Zaina Jnina*

Sunday 14 August 2022 - 16:12

The Amazigh World Congress strongly criticized Akhannouchs government for maintaining dangerous state racism against Amazigh.

Congress considered the new government passive since they did not take any significant measures when it came to publicizing and respecting Amazigh rights. The already-made promises did not specify the agenda for their implementation.

The governments support for the violation of Moroccan laws, and the preservation of state racism against the Amazigh, as indicated by the AWC is related to the national electronic identity card which failed to include the Amazigh language.

The ACW considered that as a failure and a violation of the Moroccan constitution, and of the organizational law related to activating the official Amazigh character which should integrate other paperwork and fields too.

The critics didnt stop at those points, the congress expressed its disapproval of the head of governments designation of the Moroccan womens football team, congratulating them on reaching the final of the African Cup of Nations, as the first Arab team to qualify for the Womens World Cup.

The criticism leveled by the Amazigh Congress to the current government came as the first government in Moroccan history that succeeded in obtaining the support of part of the Amazigh movement in Morocco, considering that this situation makes the debate on this topic inevitable.

The AWC blamed the current government for not responding to the demand to establish the Amazigh New Year as an official holiday, saying: Even this expected symbolic gesture did not materialize, and considered that the government supports Amazigh only in its folkloric aspect, and presents it as a secondary culture to Arab culture.

The Amazigh Congress considers that the 200 million dirhams budget to activate the official character of Amazigh allocated by the government for 2022 is very small.

The amount remains inferior given the volume of projects awaiting completion in various sectors, such as education, justice, administration, culture and the media

The congress expressed as well its opposition to the current calling for Tammaghribit, considering that it adopts false nationalist ideas, aimed at making the Amazigh, with its land, history, civilization, original language, and culture of the country, fused into a predominant Arabism.

Mohamed El-Simo, a parliamentary representative for the National Rally of Independents in the House of Representatives, said that what was stated in the assessment of the Amazigh World Congress is untrue, and that the government is involved in downloading a number of procedures to activate the official character of Amazigh.

The current government has attached great importance to the Amazigh language and began implementing its commitments on the ground in public administrations, institutions and courts, stressed the spokesman to Hespress AR, adding that In just seven months, this government provided Amazigh what others have not done in five years.

The government will not retreat from its commitments, despite the difficult situation we are living in, added the parliament official, expressing that The Prime Minister affirms in all our meetings with him that the government gives priority to Amazigh, and emphasizes the rehabilitation of it.


https://en.hespress.com/47502-amazig...uo-racism.html

----------


## Revisor

*Wereld Amazigh Congres woedend op Aziz Akhannouch*

18 augustus 2022 - 15:00 - Marokko




*Het Wereld Amazigh Congres beschuldigt Aziz Akhannouch ervan de Amazigh-identiteit te gebruiken als een folkloristische dekmantel om politieke punten te scoren voor zijn partij en zijn regering. Daarbij wordt hij ervan beschuldigd de schending van de Marokkaanse wetten door de vingers te zien.
*
De Marokkaanse regering houdt zich bezig met "gevaarlijk racisme tegen de Amazigh-gemeenschap", aldus het Wereld Amazigh Congres in een recente verklaring. De organisatie zegt te hebben geconstateerd dat er, afgezien van beloften zonder agenda, geen belangrijke stappen zijn gezet om de rechten van de Imazighen te erkennen en te eerbiedigen. Aziz Akhannouch en zijn partij, de Nationale groepering van Onafhankelijken (RNI), hebben hun overwinning bij de verkiezingen van 8 september vooral te danken aan de steun van de Amazigh-gemeenschap. De organisatie merkt op dat de regering in januari heeft aangekondigd dat het Amazigh Nieuwjaar Idh Yennayer als een betaalde feestdag zou worden erkend. Meer is er bijna niets gebeurd. Daarbij heeft de regering zich niet voldoende ingezet om Amazigh vertalingen in real time in het parlement te organiseren.

Het Wereld Amazigh Congres bekritiseert ook het nog steeds ontbreken van het Tamazight in Marokkaanse administratieve documenten zoals paspoorten en identiteitskaarten. Dit terwijl het Tamazight ongeveer tien jaar geleden als officile taal in Marokko werd erkend. Ook de administratieve formaliteiten, media en leerplannen in Marokko worden sinds de koloniale tijd nog steeds grotendeels door de Franse taal gedomineerd. Toch maken de Imazighen meer dan 26,7% van de bevolking uit.

"De regering gedoogt met andere woorden de schending van de Marokkaanse wetten en handhaaft een ernstig staatsracisme tegen het Tamazight," aldus het Wereld Amazigh Congres. "Het gebrekkige beleid om het Tamazight als officile taal in te stellen, toont aan dat we te maken hebben met een grote collectieve actie waarbij alle politieke partijen in verschillende mate betrokken zijn, met de bedoeling de volkswoede van februari 2011 te zien verdwijnen", zegt Abdellah Badou, een Marokkaanse Amazigh activist in _The New Arab_.


https://www.bladna.nl/amazigh-wereld...uch,42412.html

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Voor de liefhebbers van het behoud van verdwijnende talen : hoe meer talen hoe meer verdeeldheid en segregatie. Zie bijvoorbeeld "Belgi". 

Gelukkig bestaat het duivelse en verdorven westerse google dat de wereld weer met elkaar vebindt middels translate. Smerige virtuele kolonisten zijn het!

Veel geluk met de *talen segregatie!* Dat we op een goede dag elkaar niet meer verstaan. Wat zou dat fijn zijn. Precies zoals de heere het gewild heeft in Babylon.




> Hij deed ook onderzoek naar straattaal



Het doel van straattaal is nu juist onderling kunnen communiceren zonder dat de omgeving dat kan verstaan en begrijpen. Een vrijwillige uitsluiting van de maatschappij. Als je dat gaat onderzoeken en vertalen dan gebeurd precies wat die straattokkies niet willen. Ze maken liever rap die door niemand begrepen wordt. Dat maakt onwettig handelen ook makkelijker. Je kunt daar openlijk over praten zonder dat de omgeving begrijpt waar het over gaat.



.

----------


## Revisor

Hespress International
*Apple includes Tamazight language in latest IOS system*

 
Archive 

Monday 19 September 2022 - 23:39

Apple has included the Tamazight language with all its Tifinagh letters, in the latest version of the operating system iOS 16, including the keyboard of its smart devices (iPhone, iPod, iPad).

Apple’s initiative comes 10 years after Microsoft was the first to introduce the Amazigh language in its Windows 8 system, in 2012.


https://en.hespress.com/49627-apple-...os-system.html

----------


## Revisor

Wat ik niet begrijp is dat er al in 2015 een bericht was dat Apple het Tamazight in iOS 9 zou integreren. Wat is er mis gegaan?


*Apple integreert Tamazight in besturingssysteem iOS 9*

21 oktober 2015 - 18:45 - Cultuur




*Na Microsoft heeft ook Appel besloten om het Tifinagh als taal voor te stellen in het nieuw besturingssysteem iOS 9.*

In enkele klikken is het nu dus ook mogelijk om over een telefoon in het Amazigh te beschikken. Daarvoor klik je op Instellingen -> Algemeen -> Taal en regio -> Taal van de iPhone en kies Amazigh.

Microsoft had in 2012 als eerste besloten om het Tifinagh alfabet als ondersteunde taal in het besturingssysteem Windows 8 aan te bieden. Nu Google Android nog...


https://www.bladna.nl/apple-tamazight-ios-9,12679.html

----------


## Revisor

*Reportage

**In Aotearoa Nieuw-Zeeland beleeft de Maori-taal een opleving*

Taal van de Maori Vijftig jaar geleden stond de taal van de oorspronkelijke bewoners van Nieuw-Zeeland, de Maori, op het punt van uitsterven. Inmiddels is er hernieuwde belangstelling voor de taal en cultuur, en wordt overwogen het land zijn oorspronkelijke naam terug te geven.

*Meike Wijers* 4 januari 2023

Drie generaties Maori-vrouwen: Amokura Panoho (midden) werd haar naam en taal ontnomen, ook dochter Monowai (rechts) had angst haar Maori-identiteit uit te dragen, kleindochter Arihia Turei (links) is helemaal ondergedompeld in de cultuur. Foto Todd M. Henry

Amokura Panoho (62) was twaalf toen ze ontdekte wat haar echte naam is. Haar grootvader vernoemde haar volgens Maori-gebruik naar haar overgrootmoeder. Maar toen Panohos ouders op haar vierde uit elkaar gingen, besloot haar moeder om zoveel mogelijk te assimileren in de westerse maatschappij. Ze verfranste mijn naam en maakte er Amor van. Nog steeds noemen sommige neven en nichten me zo.

Niet alleen haar naam, ook haar taal werd haar ontnomen. Mijn ouders werden geslagen op school als ze Maori spraken. Daarom mocht ik de taal niet leren als kind. Dat is nog steeds een bron van veel trauma, zegt ze. 
Panohos ervaring staat niet op zich. Ruim 16 procent van de bevolking identificeert zich als Maori, de oorspronkelijke bevolking van Nieuw-Zeeland. Slechts een kwart van hen heeft het Maori als moedertaal.Identiteit en taal zijn met elkaar verbonden. Ik schaam me dat ik mijn eigen taal niet ken, zegt Panoho. Psychologen hebben er zelfs een officile term voor: _whakama_. De schaamte die Maoris voelen wanneer ze hun taal niet meester zijn kan kan voor mentale problemen zorgen.

Toch is het een enorme verbetering ten opzichte van enkele decennia geleden. Het Maori, ook wel _te reo_ (de taal) geheten, stond vijftig jaar geleden zelfs op het punt van uitsterven.

Dat is het resultaat van jarenlange onderdrukking. Vanaf het moment dat kapitein James Cook de Britse vlag plantte in 1769 is de inheemse taal beperkt. Hoewel de Maoris en de Britten in 1840 het Verdrag van Waitangi tekenden, waarin stond dat de inheemse bevolking ongestoord bezit had van land, bossen en visserijgebieden, is de Maori-taal en cultuur lang weggezet als minderwaardig. 
*
Stokslagen*

De Native Schools Act uit 1867 bepaalde dat overal Engels de voertaal moet zijn. Kinderen die het Maori spraken op school werden vastgebonden en kregen stokslagen. Tame Iti, een prominente activist en kunstenaar, vertelt hoe hij als kind honderd keer Ik zal geen Maori spreken moest schrijven op het schoolbord.

In de jaren zeventig kwamen jonge Maoris in opstand tegen de onderdrukking van hun taal en cultuur, aangemoedigd door wereldwijde bewegingen zoals het verzet tegen de oorlog in Vietnam en de anti-apartheidsbeweging. Panohos tante Hana Te Hemara was een van de leiders van de emancipatiebeweging Nga Tamatoa (de Jonge Strijders).

Ze gingen het land in om steun te vragen voor een petitie die opriep tot het onderwijzen van Maori op scholen. Het duurde twee jaar om 30.000 handtekeningen te verzamelen. In die tijd kon je geen online petitie tekenen, ze moesten letterlijk langs de deur en naar scholen, en pubs om met mensen te praten, vertelt Panoho. Ze hoorde veel van de verhalen uit die tijd toen ze tijdens haar studententijd een paar jaar bij haar tante in huis woonde. Het was soms een riskante onderneming. Ze werden wel eens met honden verjaagd en uitgescholden voor alles wat je maar kunt bedenken.

De petitie werd ook door veel niet-Maori ondertekend. Het was een voorzichtige omslag in de waardering voor de inheemse bevolking, de gebruiken en de taal. In 1972 boden de activisten onder leiding van de toen 22-jarige Hana Te Hemara de petitie aan bij het parlement. Haar kleurrijke en levendige verschijning maakte veel indruk. Tante Hana stond er om bekend op hoge hakken naar demonstraties te gaan, zegt Panoho. Ze zei altijd; als vrouw in een patriarchaal koloniaal systeem wordt je uiterlijk als wapen tegen je gebruikt. Maar zij draaide het om, en gebruikte haar schoonheid om de zaak kracht bij te zetten. De petitie werd aangenomen, in 1987 werd _te reo_ Maori erkend als een van de officile talen van Nieuw-Zeeland.







*Muurschildering*

Het 50-jarig jubileum van de Maori-taalpetitie afgelopen september is groots gevierd. Panoho en haar dochter Monowai waren de drijvende krachten achter het project I am Hana ter ere van haar tante. Te Hemara wordt tevens geerd met een grote muurschildering in haar geboortestad Ngamotu, of New Plymouth.

Panoho raakte als tiener genspireerd door haar tante en nam zich voor dat haar kinderen de taal zouden leren. Al mijn kinderen spreken Maori. Daar ben ik enorm trots op, zegt ze. Samen met haar dochter Monowai (41) en kleindochter Arihia Turei (16) is ze bij de _marae_, een Maori-gemeenschapshuis en school, die er dankzij haar tante kwam. Omdat Maori-scholen aanvankelijk geen steun kregen van de overheid, zamelde Te Hemara geld in voor de bouw. Het is de eerste plek in het land waar uitsluitend in het Maori les werd gegeven. Panohos kinderen zijn alumni van de school.

Toen ik jong was, was ik soms bang om mijn Maori-identiteit uit te dragen
De drie generaties Maori-vrouwen hebben ieder een unieke ervaring als het gaat om de acceptatie van hun identiteit. Monowai draagt een _kakahu_, een geweven mantel die de _whenua_ (het land) en de _moana_ (de zee) symboliseert. Mijn taal en cultuur is de kern van mijn bestaan, zegt ze. Ze leerde pas op haar veertiende lezen en schrijven in het Engels. Dat was heel spannend voor mijn ouders, ze waren bang dat ik daardoor achter zou blijven lopen. Ik ben heel dankbaar dat ze hebben doorgezet. Het heeft mijn leven en carriremogelijkheden juist verrijkt.

Dat had ze haar moeder ook gegund. Helaas horen mijn ouders bij de vergeten generatie, zij kregen die kans niet. Monowais 16-jarige dochter Arihia Turei is nog meer ondergedompeld in de cultuur. Het Maori is haar moedertaal. Toen ik jong was, was ik soms bang om mijn Maori-identiteit uit te dragen. Je werd nagestaard op straat. Mijn dochter heeft helemaal geen angst of schaamte meer.

----------


## Revisor

*Maori in reclames*

Tegenwoordig is de Maori-cultuur populair en komt de taal voorbij op straat, in reclames en op sociale media. Nog voordat bezoekers voet aan land hebben gezet, wordt hen een Maori-boodschap meegegeven.

. Maori-mannen dragen de _moko kanohi_, tatoeages over het hele gezicht. Steeds meer vrouwen dragen de heilige _moko kauae_, tatoeages op de kin en lippen.

Een groeiend aantal Kiwi’s spreekt een paar woorden Maori. In 2018 was het nog 24 procent van de bevolking, in 2021 is het aantal mensen met een basiskennis Maori gegroeid tot 30 procent. Hoewel op de meeste plekken Engels de voertaal is, wordt het doorspekt met woorden in het Maori.

Ook de discussie over de naam van het land is nieuw leven ingeblazen. Ontdekkingsreiziger Abel Tasman vernoemde het land in 1642 naar een Nederlandse provincie. Om de absurditeit van deze naam voor een land aan de andere kant van de wereld kracht bij te zetten, reisde kunstenaar Hohepa ‘Hori’ Thompson afgelopen augustus af naar Zeeland. Daar gaf hij de naam ‘Nieuw-Zeeland’ terug aan de provincie.

In de volksmond wordt het land al vaak Aotearoa genoemd, wat ‘land van de lange witte wolk’ betekent. Nu al komt de naam Aotearoa voor in overheidsdocumenten, in de media en zelfs in het Nieuw-Zeelandse paspoort. Een petitie van de Maori-partij Te Pati Maori om de naam van Nieuw-Zeeland officieel te veranderen is door 70.000 mensen ondertekend. De partij met twee zetels in het parlement roept de regering ook op om tegen 2026 alle namen van steden en plaatsen te vervangen door de oorspronkelijke Maori-namen.

*Aotearoa of Aotearoa Nieuw-Zeeland*

Het is evenwel de vraag hoe kansrijk de naamsverandering is. Oppositiepartijen zijn tegen. Een petitie voor het behoud van de naam Nieuw-Zeeland is door ruim 70.000 mensen ondertekend. Bij een opiniepeiling uit 2021 stemde 58 procent van de bevolking nog voor behoud van de naam ‘Nieuw-Zeeland’, 31 procent koos voor het hybride ‘Aotearoa Nieuw-Zeeland’ en slechts 9 procent wilde dat het land alleen ‘Aotearoa’ heet.

Het toenemende gebruik van het Maori in het dagelijks leven heeft geleid tot een cultuuroorlog. Het gebruik van de taal door de publieke omroep TVNZ wordt door een deel van de bevolking gezien als woke. Men wil niet geconfronteerd worden met een taal die ze niet spreken. Bedrijven die het Maori omarmen, zoals chocolademaker Whittakers, krijgen veel kritiek.

Deze _marae_ in Auckland, een gemeenschapshuis en school, is de eerste plek in Nieuw-Zeeland waar uitsluitend les werd gegeven in Maori. Foto Todd M. Henry

De hernieuwde aandacht voor de inheemse bevolking betekent niet dat problemen rondom racisme en uitsluiting zijn opgelost. Uit onderzoek blijkt dat 93 procent van Maori’s aangeeft dagelijks met racisme geconfronteerd te worden.

De sociaal-economische positie van de Maori’s ligt nog ver achter in vergelijking met de rest van de bevolking, zegt Monowai Panoho. Ze werkt in het onderwijs in Gisborne, de stad waar als eerste op aarde de zon op komt. „Hier is het grootste deel van de inwoners Maori. Hun toekomstperspectief is slecht, er is veel armoede en criminaliteit.”

Maori’s hebben overwegend slechte huisvesting, beperkte toegang tot de arbeidsmarkt en ze maken een onevenredig groot deel uit van de gevangenispopulatie. Veel jongeren sluiten zich aan bij bendes, waarbij de gezichtstatoeage wordt gebruikt als handelskenmerk. De heilige traditie voor Maori’s heeft daardoor een negatieve connotatie gekregen. „Het is verdrietig om te zien dat kinderen hier soms geen andere toekomst zien dan een bendeleven”, zegt Monowai.

Toch blijft Amokura Panoho positief over de toekomst. „Er is nog veel te doen, maar we zijn al zo ver gekomen. Ik heb geleerd van tante Hana om nooit op te geven.” Ook in haar uiterlijk laat ze zich nog altijd inspireren door Hana Te Hemara. De kleur zwart komt niet voor in haar garderobe. „Wees kleurrijk, levendig. Dan wordt er ook beter naar je boodschap geluisterd.”


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2023/01/04...ing-2-a4153278

----------


## Revisor

HESPRESS English – Morocco News 


Society

*
Head of government officially announces the integration of Amazigh in public administrations*

 

Tuesday 10 January 2023 - 17:58 

Morocco’s government on Tuesday announced it will launch a project to promote the use of the Amazigh language in public administrations, as the country prepares to celebrate the Amazigh New Year on January 12.
The project is aimed at facilitating access to various services provided by the administration to Amazigh-speaking people.

The launch ceremony of the project, supervised by the Ministry of Digital Transition and Administration Reform, in partnership with the Presidency of the Government and the Royal Institute of Amazigh Culture, was held in Khemisset and was attended by a number of ministers.

Head of government, Aziz Akhannouch held the two previous governments responsible for delaying the implementation of laws regulating the activation of the official character of the Amazigh language.

The law stipulated in the 2011 constitutional document, “was not adopted until 2019, after eight years of conservative stagnation,” Akhannouch said, when speaking about the regulatory law to activate the official character of the Amazigh language and determine how to integrate it in the field of education and in priority areas of public life.

_“_Today, thanks to the efforts of the current government, we are witnessing demonstrations of the sustainability of the activation of the official character of Amazigh as stipulated in the 2011 constitution, in line with the proactive vision of His Majesty,” he said.

The head of government added that the political will alone is not sufficient to activate the official character of Amazigh, which prompted the government to mobilize financial resources to implement the project.

He said his government allocated 200 million dirhams for Amazigh integration in the 2022 budget and 300 million dirhams in the current year, provided that the amount is raised to one billion dirhams in the horizons of 2025 and 2026.

The head of government stressed that the recognition of the Amazigh language “cannot be limited to cultural and linguistic rights only, but also to economic and social rights.”


https://en.hespress.com/56602-head-o...strations.html


Hij geeft dus de PJD de schuld van de stagnatie van het officieel maken van het Tamazight. En komt tegelijkertijd tegemoet aan de kritiek van de Imazighen op de regering van Akhannouch.

----------

